# 2017+ AC Info - R1234yf



## auburnf30x (Jan 25, 2021)

This is more for reference and not so much a question, or a solution really...I searched for info on these AC systems and found scarce info, so hopefully this will be of some use to someone with similar questions. 

2017+ 3 series, or any other BMW that uses the newer R1234yf refrigerant. If you’re not sure what your car has, open the hood and look on the underside of it, once open. Driver’s side. It’ll say R134a or R1234yf. This does not apply to R134a. 

Hopefully as time goes on, this system will become easier for the home mechanic to work on, but until then:

If you are suspicious of the charge in your AC system and want to check it, essentially all how-to videos will direct you to look for a low pressure port near the firewall. On the newer R1234yf system, this port does not exist, so don’t waste your time pulling parts off the top of your engine like I did looking for it. 










On this system, the testing/charging ports are very conveniently located at the very farthest driver’s side, forward corner of the engine bay, covered with two gray caps. There is no longer a different colored cap to indicate which is the low pressure port. However, it is the slightly smaller (against norm) cap closer to the driver. Here, it’s shown uncapped. A little bit of neon green dye is visible. 










That being said, it’s of questionable usage for the home mechanic. BMW’s method, according to the technician I spoke with, is to pull out the refrigerant, measure what comes out, and refill with 540 grams (1.2 pounds) of R1234yf. Pressure specs are not readily available, so your average home mechanic and independent shops are left in the dark. 

As time goes on, hopefully things will become more user friendly. Until then, hopefully this helps someone with similar questions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

+1

BMW IHKA HVAC are UNECE type approved for ten years without service. ECE prohibits unlicensed shadetrees from messing with refrigerants and systems. The compressor is internally pressure regulated and the shadetree’s pressure manifold provides no useful information.

BMW TIS‘s have the procedures and requirements and require subscriptions.


----------

